# Click to Give



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I heard they are not getting enough clicks - please click to give, it's free!

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/home.faces?siteId=3

dd


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Be sure to click all of the other links at the top too! And you can do it every day--I just bookmark the site and try to remember to visit!


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Yes, that is a great site. I click everyday. I have also purchased items from them.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

bump

dd


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

I also click everyday- you can't ask for an easier way to help. They also have free e-cards you can send to your friends to let them know about it!


----------

